# Naloxone?



## tyler1993 (Nov 8, 2007)

So i was on wikipedia, looking at depersonalization, and as i clicked the treatment link i see this

A recent Russian study has shown that naloxone, a drug that is used to reverse the intoxicating effects of opioid drugs, can be used to successfully treat depersonalization disorder. According to the study: "In three of 14 patients, depersonalization symptoms disappeared entirely and seven patients showed a marked improvement. The therapeutic effect of naloxone provides evidence for the role of the endogenous opioid system in the pathogenesis of depersonalization."

anyone have information about this?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

If you do a search (top right) on this site for Naloxone, you'll find there's been quite a bit of discussion.


----------

